# mammouth 2500



## wolfman1981 (Sep 22, 2010)

is mammouth 2500 good stuff to put weight on if not wot is


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

It will certainly add a lot of extra calories I you're struggling to eat enough, what's your diet like? I would suggest investing in professional advice if you're really stuck and want the best gains possible.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Unless you're very careful you will likely get fat due to the high amount of processed carbs and calories in the product.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

I much prefer Russian Bear 5000

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vitol/russianbear5000.html


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

God said:


> Unless you're very careful you will likely get fat due to the high amount of processed carbs and calories in the product.


If he's already close to maintenance calories, yes, otherwise unlikely.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I might try this after my maximuscle/Mutant Mass is all gone how much is the postage for it from PN?


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

UKStrength said:


> If he's already close to maintenance calories, yes, otherwise unlikely.


Unless he has a raging metabolism, if he follows the guidelines on the box he will likely get fat. 1000 calories per serving and 150+g carbs for most people is overkill and it suggest 1-3 of these a day (Up to 450g in carbs, just in shakes...). IMO if the OP does end up taking it, perhaps take a couple of half servings through the day so it won't cause such a massive spike in insulin that could lead to fat gain as well as keep your digestive system relatively healthy.

I took it a long time ago and it certainly added weight, just a lot of the wrong type.


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

so bassically you need to know what your doing with it. maybe thats his goal? doesnt specify what kind of weight.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

dman said:


> so bassically you need to know what your doing with it. maybe thats his goal? doesnt specify what kind of weight.


Who wants to add fat, other than perhaps a sumo?


----------



## dman (Jun 15, 2009)

lol i know very skinny people that just dont want to be 9 stone anymore and dont care about being ripped and huge lol just wanna add some weight and not look like they would snap if they fell over....


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought a tub of it when i was a teenager and looking to gain weight. I didnt even finish the tub. It really didnt agree with my stomach. Left me terribly bloated and IBS like symptoms. Ive never had those effects from any other protein/weight gain supplement.


----------

